# Ali the Elephant



## russrom (Nov 7, 2006)

This was taken about 2 1/2 years ago. Ali was Michael Jacksons pet and then the Jacksonville Zoo adopted him. He was a bit angry in these pictures because they locked him up for a couple of weeks and then this 2 ton log magically appeared in his "yard." He was chucking this thing around like it was twig!

1.






2.





3.





I took about 30 photos but I figure I would sum it up...


----------



## russrom (Nov 7, 2006)

Thought I would add one

4.


----------



## russrom (Nov 8, 2006)

Nobody likes Elephants?


----------



## ozzono (Nov 8, 2006)

To my I like the elephants. Good,  I like all the animals. 
I like the moment that you have caught, when taking images of an elephant playing. 
I believe that the 2 are the one that but I like, and the impressive one. Greetings from Spain.


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 8, 2006)

I never realized how strong elephants were!


----------



## russrom (Nov 8, 2006)

these are all hidden on my laptop since it was taken so long ago! Anyway He had to cool off somehow...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 8, 2006)

I like your last photo.  I wish you could see more of the elephants face in that one but other then that its great!!!!


----------



## W.Smith (Nov 8, 2006)

That is an adolescent. And guess what adolescents with raging hormones do if unchecked? They tear up the place! Literally! That's what this guy is doing. So, he needs parental guidance. From an older bull.


----------

